# Smoking veggies



## tlane276 (Oct 21, 2016)

What is everyones fave veggies to smoke?  Love my new smoker, and I smoke just about everything.  We are a very veggie-happy family.  Always have a great veg dish to go w a meat.  Tonight...I am smoking a whole chicken and some cauliflower.  What is everyones favorite?  Got any tips?  Has anyone smoked eggplant??


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

First off, welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us.

Creamed corn or corn on the cob is very good smoked.

At your leisure would you swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself.

Then we can all give you a proper welcome.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tomatoes, onions, peppers, all are good. 

Peaches, apples, pears are tasty fruits to smoke.


----------

